# Glock "C" models



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum and new to guns in general, I have only shot two the Sig P6 and the Glock 17. I am trying to do as much research as possible for a future purpose and I was just wondering if anyone owned a Glock that is a "C" model and if so can you tell me your experiences with it and the likes/dislikes. Thanks!


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Can't say I've owned one, but the general opinion I've heard is that they make better range guns than carry guns. Being able to get back on target quickly due to the lower muzzle flip is nice, but it's a poor idea to fire from retention with a ported barrel...

The other issue I recall being raised with the C models is whether the redirected gas affects your vision for night shooting, but that particular aspect tends to be controversial.

KG


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok thanks, but what do you mean fire form retention?


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

It refers to firing with the handgun still near your waist immediately after the draw, to prevent an attacker from grabbing your gun:





If you have a handgun with a ported barrel, such as the Glock C models, you're putting yourself in the line of the gases escaping...not a good place to be. My bet would be your shirt catching on fire, but the result wouldn't be pretty any way you cut it.

KG


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh i get what you are saying now, I can definitely see how one might have to do that in a real life situation...
Thanks I will take this into consideration.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Don't own one. But have fired one. 
It was a G17C and was very nice. Very little recoil. Having said that. This year I bought a G17 and as far as I can tell the recoil on the nonported is very close to the ported.
I was able to get back on target just as fast with the G17 as with the C and both guns are nail drivers.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok thanks, so in your opinion the difference isn't enough to make it a big deal really?


----------



## redfalcon302 (Jan 7, 2008)

What's been said about the ported guns is true, but don't forget that you can drop in a stock un-ported barrel and then you remove all those problems. That way you have a great, safe carry gun, but you can drop in the ported barrel for range use, etc.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

redfalcon302 said:


> What's been said about the ported guns is true, but don't forget that you can drop in a stock un-ported barrel and then you remove all those problems. That way you have a great, safe carry gun, but you can drop in the ported barrel for range use, etc.


Excellent point, I'd forgotten that aspect. And you can't change an un-ported weapon to a ported barrel as easily, due to the differences in the slide.

KG


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

The "problem" with using a ported barrel for range and a non for SD/HD is that some people will not practice with the non and assume the gun will perform the same way once they get home and drop in the non-ported barrel; which it will not. If you're going to use the gun for SD/HD, then you need to practice with the same set-up, not something close.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I carry a ported Glock 32C .357Sig from time to time depending on dress and I can fire just fine from retention without lighting myself on fire. Now, it's a modified retention position, but it can be done.

I simply rotate the pistol about 80-90 degrees starboard. Just as fast as the other way (off the timer) and just as solid. In fact, the pistol is about 3" farther back than when I do it the standard way (tried it with other pistols, not the ported... hell, I didn't want to start myself on fire or anything hehehe).


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

zhurdan said:


> (tried it with other pistols, not the ported... hell, I didn't want to start myself on fire or anything hehehe).


Re-holstering a hot gun against your bare skin is enough for you? Didn't want to take the extra step? :anim_lol:

You're going to regret posting that video, you'll never live it down. :smt033


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey now... that was a 1911, not the Glock, and I've upgraded to a much better holster and bought T-shirts that end in TALL so that doesn't happen ever again! :mrgreen: (besides, I live with no regrets... if someone gets a laugh out of it, moooo better!)


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok cool, thanks for all of your help guys, it is much appreciated, as I dont want to make a purchase I will regret.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

VasSigmeister said:


> Ok thanks, so in your opinion the difference isn't enough to make it a big deal really?


For me it isn't.
The recoil on the G17 is so light it is not worth the extra for the Compensated model.
If you get the compensated though, you can always buy a non ported barrel and pop it in when you CCW. Only takes a minute.

I bought a Non compensated G17 late last year and my first time to the range with it I was very surprised at how close it was to the compensated model. Back on target. No recoil, and very accurate.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

I see, well thanks. I shot the G17 and I like it well enough, I am still in the researching and renting process and I was just wondering if that was something that would need to be taken into consideration. I appreciate all of your help.


----------



## euphoria24 (Apr 21, 2010)

I own a 22C. I find that the benefits of the compensated barrel far outweigh the cons. the main difference i have noticed compared to a non compensated gun is; there is less recoil, and requires about 5 extra minutes cleaning. other than that i haven't really noticed a "blinding muzzle flash" even when shot in low light situations. Yes there is a flash, but not enough to make it difficult to follow up with a second accurate shot. after about 30 rounds though the front sight becomes difficult to see, however a quick swipe with your thumb easily makes the white dot visible again. i would not recommend using the compensated models with night sights. as they may lose they're effectiveness after repeated exposure to gun shot residue. 

Overall I enjoy shooting the compensated barrels and would say it is worth it. I shoot a .40 S&W and it has less recoil/ barrel flip than a 9mm counterpart.


----------



## jessemachone (Jan 8, 2010)

I own a 17c. I wouldn't be afraid to use it for CCW... It isn't going to light me on fire. I also don't find it to be very much of a blinding flash either. The damn thing is dead accurate. It wasn't always this way. There was a chunk of crap stuck in the barrel that had made it passed a few cleanings and was making the pistol shoot low. ever since I cleaned that chunk of crap out it has been dead-on accurate.

All that being said, I don't particularly care for the c model. I bought it to have something different - the novelty has worn off... and I am tired of having to spend extra time cleaning it. I am thingking of getting a Barstow drop in barrel for it. I suppose if someone wanted to trade, I'd be open to it. Mine has roughly 1k rounds through it.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a G17C and a G19C. With premium defensive ammo, there is very little flash at all, as flash retardant is added to the gunpowder of most defensive loads. With cheap-o target ammo, it is a bit flashy, but I still have never had a problem being blinded or losing the sight picture. Flash is no worse than a short-barreled magnum revolver, and the revolver's barrel/cylinder gap blast carries about the same level of danger as the port blast on a "C" model Glock.

Here's a photo snipped out of a video clip of my G19C at the local indoor range, firing the Federal Champion 9mm target/range ammo from Walmart.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have owned a G19C since December and last week I bought a replacement barrel from Lone Wolf for $106. What a huge difference. This gun is a much different & better gun with the new barrel and I have the "C" barrel in case I wnt to sell it in the future I've added value to the gun.
This is the solution for me.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

VietVet68 said:


> I have owned a G19C since December and last week I bought a replacement barrel from Lone Wolf for $106. What a huge difference. This gun is a much different & better gun with the new barrel and I have the "C" barrel in case I wnt to sell it in the future I've added value to the gun.
> This is the solution for me.


I don't know ho much "better" my G19C could get. I suppose a non-ported barrel would be a bit more quiet, but I'd still have to use ear protection, so that's not much of a selling point.

To be honest, I'm afraid to mess with this thing considering the way it's shooting right now:










I won't try to tell anyone I can do this EVERY time I sit down at the shooting bench, but to have done it even ONCE with this compact, non-target-oriented weapon makes me fairly content. :mrgreen:

.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

DJ Niner said:


> I don't know ho much "better" my G19C could get. I suppose a non-ported barrel would be a bit more quiet, but I'd still have to use ear protection, so that's not much of a selling point.
> 
> To be honest, I'm afraid to mess with this thing considering the way it's shooting right now:
> 
> ...


My point was that now I feel better about using mine for home defense over night with out blinding myself. Also, the non-ported barrel seems to have a tighter fit when I drop it in the slide and it feels better but you know how all that stuff goes, it's a mind game we play with ourselves to justify spending the money. Great shooting.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Confidence is a huge part of shooting; if a person _feels_ they can shoot better with something added, then they almost always DO shoot better. It also works the other way. I remember a buddy bought a used revolver that had a pinned-on front sight. When he was showing me his new acquisition, I noticed the sight was loose, but didn't say anything (didn't want to rain on his parade). He shot a few groups, and the gun was shooting well. I said something about the loose front sight obviously wasn't causing any problems, and told him what I had seen. His next few groups were horrible; 3-4 times the size of the previous groupings. I checked, and the sight didn't seem any looser, so I told him it was all in his head. I shot a few groups about the same size as his earlier ones to verify that the gun's accuracy hadn't gotten any worse, and after that, he went back to shooting well with it.

A short time later, the sight flew off during firing, never to be seen again (outdoor range). Despite his new-found confidence, that DID seem to have an adverse affect on his accuracy... :mrgreen:


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

DJ Niner said:


> Confidence is a huge part of shooting; if a person _feels_ they can shoot better with something added, then they almost always DO shoot better. It also works the other way. I remember a buddy bought a used revolver that had a pinned-on front sight. When he was showing me his new acquisition, I noticed the sight was loose, but didn't say anything (didn't want to rain on his parade). He shot a few groups, and the gun was shooting well. I said something about the loose front sight obviously wasn't causing any problems, and told him what I had seen. His next few groups were horrible; 3-4 times the size of the previous groupings. I checked, and the sight didn't seem any looser, so I told him it was all in his head. I shot a few groups about the same size as his earlier ones to verify that the gun's accuracy hadn't gotten any worse, and after that, he went back to shooting well with it.
> 
> A short time later, the sight flew off during firing, never to be seen again (outdoor range). Despite his new-found confidence, that DID seem to have an adverse affect on his accuracy... :mrgreen:


Yea, it all comes down to that 6" of gray matter between our ears!


----------

